# Villager sleep schedules



## helloxcutiee (Apr 11, 2020)

As most of you may know villagers in the Animal Crossing series have a set time they usually go to sleep depending on their personality with normal and lazy villagers going to bed earlier than say snooty and cranky villagers etc. However, in New Horizons I've noticed some villagers will stay up past their bedtime due to a number of reasons like a couple days ago I noticed Savannah working out in front of the resident services building and it was past midnight so when I went up to talk to her she told me she was having a hard time falling asleep so she came outside hoping the exercise would tire her out and Cranston was still awake last night at 2am which I was kinda confused by because he's usually the first one on the island to go to sleep so when I talked to him he told me he was waiting for the coffee he drank earlier to wear off. This is such a small little detail but I love it so much it really gives the villagers so much personality and makes them feel alive.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 11, 2020)

Same.  Lazy boys on both island were going to bed at midnight.  2 nights ago my 2nd island lazy boy was up late while I changed the island.  Last night Ozzie on my main island was wake at 2am when I ended for the night.  Ozzie is my favorite so it was nice having company.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 11, 2020)

Lazy villagers go to bed at 11pm for me.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 11, 2020)

I've seen Gladys awake at 3AM before -- spoke with her and she mentioned she was having a hard time going to sleep so she decided to go for a walk to help tire her. She ended up going to bed an hour later.

I think villagers can sometimes deviate from their 'schedule' and do out-of-personality things like this, which I just find really neat. I've even come across Bam lifting a weight at 1AM before.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 11, 2022)

My wolves stay up really late, Fang and Freya are sometimes up until 3 A.M


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

ChocoPie22 said:


> My wolves stay up really late, Fang and Freya are sometimes up until 3 A.M


yeah, cranky and snooty villagers tend to stay up late aha. 
—
i don’t play during the morning or late at night anymore, but i love the fact that villager sleep schedules aren’t as set-in-stone as they used to be as well. i was pleasantly surprised the first time i saw tammy wandering around at 5-6am because she likes pulling all-nighters.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 14, 2022)

I might be way off base, but I assumed that the game had it so a villager was always out and about no matter what time of day it was. Am I wrong on that? I don't play super early/late so maybe I've just never had the opportunity to witness every villager being asleep.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 14, 2022)

Once all my villagers were sleeping and then Dom is like "I know! I'll start cooking at 2AM!" 
It was cool to see he was the only one still awake.
I didn't know villagers fall off their sleep schedule till I read this, that's so cool because I think it's more realistic that way that they mention they are having troubles falling asleep or something, it makes villagers seem more real.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 15, 2022)

All my islanders go to bed roughly at the same time where's the only islander that you can find at night walking around and not asleep in their bed is Muffy. My little gothic queen loves the late night walk


----------



## Insulaire (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I might be way off base, but I assumed that the game had it so a villager was always out and about no matter what time of day it was. Am I wrong on that? I don't play super early/late so maybe I've just never had the opportunity to witness every villager being asleep.


Not always, but sometimes if you’re up super early (5) or very late (4), one if your villagers might be up. But I’ve stayed up late countless times where everyone was asleep by 330 (and now with night owl ordinance, there’s only 30 mins after 430 when all villagers will be asleep)


----------



## S.J. (Feb 15, 2022)

I love that the villagers have different sleep schedules. Rhonda and Louie are always up early in the morning, and even though I'm an early bird, I love that Agnes won't get up before 10 am, and wanders around at night. 

I've definitely found some of my normals wandering around late at night, and they mention not being able to sleep. I've never see my night owl villagers get up early though!


----------

